# Komodo terrarium



## nsn89 (Jun 11, 2011)

Are these any good? Or is it better to stick with Exo Terra?
Thanks.


----------



## emmilllyyy (Oct 9, 2010)

terrariums are terrariums they're all the same :Na_Na_Na_Na:
but exos are alot easier to open, komodos have different doors on them etc : victory:


----------



## nsn89 (Jun 11, 2011)

emmilllyyy said:


> terrariums are terrariums they're all the same :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> but exos are alot easier to open, komodos have different doors on them etc : victory:


Haha shhhh you 

Was just wondering if they were good quality lol. 

But il probs stick with Exo terra!


----------



## fardilis (Mar 22, 2011)

Same quality, which isn't that good anyway IMO.


----------



## nsn89 (Jun 11, 2011)

fardilis said:


> Same quality, which isn't that good anyway IMO.


Yeah they aren't great, but only option for keeping some venomous species really.


----------



## fardilis (Mar 22, 2011)

nsn89 said:


> Yeah they aren't great, but only option for keeping some* venomous *species really.


What venomous? Cobra's spiders etc


----------



## nsn89 (Jun 11, 2011)

fardilis said:


> What venomous? Cobra's spiders etc


Well the Arboreals as the wood would just rot. I may even keep the rattler I'm getting in one as it allows me to use the canopy which is more convenient.


----------



## fardilis (Mar 22, 2011)

nsn89 said:


> Well the Arboreals as the wood would just rot. I may even keep the rattler I'm getting in one as it allows me to use the canopy which is more convenient.



Exo's aren't very secure and I wouldent put DWA in one. Have you tried plastic tanks? Vision and rhino vivs are good as long as they aren't under too much weight (after a few years they may start to bow).

You can seal a wooden viv with perspex or glass on the imside so it's like a glass tank as far as humidity is conserend.


----------



## nsn89 (Jun 11, 2011)

fardilis said:


> Exo's aren't very secure and I wouldent put DWA in one. Have you tried plastic tanks? Vision and rhino vivs are good as long as they aren't under too much weight (after a few years they may start to bow).
> 
> You can seal a wooden viv with perspex or glass on the imside so it's like a glass tank as far as humidity is conserend.


I'm not getting something arboreal till later in the year, was just wondering. But the perspex sounds like a good idea! 

A lot of people keep their dwa's in exo's just need to seal the top properly. 

But thanks mate will check out those other two brands!


----------



## hellocharlieboy (Apr 18, 2009)

I like the komodo's personally, I just think they are better quality. I have a couple (front & top opening) and I like the minimalist design, loads of glass for viewing.

I think they feel more secure and the lids seem to be a better quality mesh.










this one has a breeding pair of dwarf boa's in. holds temps fine (although I have put a piece of polycarbonate sheeting on the top)
: victory:

not saying they are better than exxo's i just prefer the komodo's


----------



## nsn89 (Jun 11, 2011)

hellocharlieboy said:


> I like the komodo's personally, I just think they are better quality. I have a couple (front & top opening) and I like the minimalist design, loads of glass for viewing.
> 
> I think they feel more secure and the lids seem to be a better quality mesh.
> 
> ...


I think the Komodos look better too. Will have to find a shop that sells them near me so i can check them out in real life lol. I guess i can always return it if i dont like it. But cheers dude : victory:


----------



## hellocharlieboy (Apr 18, 2009)

nsn89 said:


> I think the Komodos look better too. Will have to find a shop that sells them near me so i can check them out in real life lol. I guess i can always return it if i dont like it. But cheers dude : victory:


I got mine from 888 reptiles. Not sure if they still sell em but I actually bought the tortoise starter kits as at the time they where a little cheaper than the adult cornsnake starter kits (but it was a bigger viv.....dont figure)

They did do a deluxe tortoise kit which was even bigger but that was about £70 more (think they did a beardie kit built round the same viv)

The one pictured is now on a custom metal stand I got made by SteelWorkshop, which matches really well all powder coated and made to my specs.










this is the cornsnake sized viv (with an oak bark background) also on a custom metal stand. This one also had a small slot in viv and rub shelf underneath.

Shame you ain't nearer this one is up in my loft not being used at the moment could have done you a deal 


: victory:


----------



## MantellaMan (Feb 3, 2012)

emmilllyyy said:


> terrariums are terrariums they're all the same :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> but exos are alot easier to open, komodos have different doors on them etc : victory:



Haha couldn't agree more with you Emily! :L As long as they do the job of housing my animals and keeping them in it I'm happy! :2thumb:


----------

